
Ask HN: How to get started as a Technical Writer - sean_patel
I&#x27;ve been told that I am very articulate and explain technical things in a very easy to understand manner. I&#x27;ve also made several HOW TO Guides, Quick Start Guides both in blog format, as well as in Video &#x2F; Screencast format.<p>So I was thinking of trying my hand at Technical Writing.<p>Can some of you Industry veterans give me some tips and pointer, DOs &#x2F; DON&#x27;T relating to this? Some specific things I would like to know are...<p>1) Are there popular GitHub Open Source Projects that are sparse in Documentation? If yes, how do I filter &#x2F; locate them and start contributing Technical documentation<p>2) What do you (as a hacker) expect to see, in terms of Documentation, whenever you come across a cool &#x2F; useful Open Source Project, or a Commercial API &#x2F; Software Product? What would be most useful to you when you come across a software or API or product that you want to use in your Projects?<p>3) Do Companies hire Technical Writers fulltime, or is it more like a fixed hourly contract type situation?<p>4) How is the market? Are there too many, or too little Technical Writers?<p>5) Is what I am looking to do called by any other name? The Title of the Professional i.e.<p>6) Anything else you might have insight on &#x2F; inputs in?<p>Thanks so much!
~Sean
======
itamarst
Not a technical writer, but:

1\. "Instructional design" or "Training" is another job title/set of skills
you might look into. Or for that matter "developer evangelist". All slightly
different, but all overlap with your skills.

2\. Sounds like you have a portfolio already, so you might want to just start
applying for jobs that sound interesting and see how it goes.

~~~
sean_patel
#2. Yes I have portfolio scattered around the net. It never occurred to me to
just apply. Will look into that. :)

------
peller
Hosting companies for one have a vested interest in this stuff. Looks like DO
is hiring: [https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/#technical-
writ...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/#technical-writer)

------
strongai
I'm a full timer but was a freelancer for ten years. As others have said, a
portfolio is a great entry ticket. Try to flesh out your portfolio with
further examples of the work you would like to do. Tech writing, like
development, is a very broad church. Good luck!

------
dyeje
I would say talented Technical Writers are definitely in demand. I've seen
both full time and contractor positions. I concur with itamarst, if you have
portfolio pieces already just go for it.

~~~
sean_patel
thank you!

